# hurray...finally monto & molly gave me christmas gift....eggs



## sundar1986 (Nov 5, 2009)

hey friends i am so happy and also would like to share my happiness as my dearest monto and molly gave their first egg either on 25th night or 26th morning ...whatever it is they gifted me with their first egg...i am really so happy and i am going to make them hatch..when can i expect the second egg....what all things do i need to take care of ..i want to make them fully convinient and happy...as they made me so happy....and i also thank all of u cos without your supports i would have not been able to give them and know wat they really want...so thank u so much pls i require ur comment....


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2009)

just leave them alone and feed them well and all should be good ,they will take care of the rest  the second egg comes two days after the first is layed ,good luck and happy pigeondom to you


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

That was quick job.  Second one should come in two days.


----------



## sundar1986 (Nov 5, 2009)

thank u so much ....


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Do they have a nest bowl and/or nesting material .. you've probably posted this info, and if so, I apologize for not remembering? Congratulations to you and Monto and Molly! Best of luck to all of you! Hopefully there will be a hatch announcement in about 20 days or so!

Terry


----------



## sundar1986 (Nov 5, 2009)

thank u so much soon i will post the fotos


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

congrats man  keep us posted


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Knew you could do it! Congrats!


----------



## sundar1986 (Nov 5, 2009)

Dear friends i am glad to tell u tat she has gifted me with her second egg tooo...i am so happy... i just want to ask u all a question now i don't have a loft and i can't have for one year cos i am living in a temporary place..so i am keeping them in my bedroom..but once they hatch i want to have only 2 pairs (one which i have already and second which is going to born) after tat all i will be replacing with fake eggs...can u please suggest me the cage size may be with partion for a pair..so that they can roam inside flap their wings and do all comforts..as now i am leaving them free inside my bedroom so they poop everywhere and now i can clean also but when it becomes 4 i can hardly clean but i want to have 2 pairs..so i want to make a little big cage to be placed in my bedroom..where i can just replace the paper which i will be spreading in the bottom of cage.....after 1 year i will be moving to my native place in india where i will have a loft arrangement...so please suggest me a cage size for 2 pairs...


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Here's something I think would work .. 

Terry


----------



## sundar1986 (Nov 5, 2009)

what's it's dimensions please


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

sundar1986 said:


> what's it's dimensions please


Item: WAR01551 
Color: Red Nontoxic Stain 
Size: 47.75"W x 34.5"D x 48"H 
Wire Mesh: 1" x 1" 
Info: 1/2" x 1" coated floor wire 
Pull-out Pan and Center Divider

Terry


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

Sundar,
CONGRATS on yr 1st pair of eggs buddy  I remember u said they are in your bedroom, try to give them some nesting materials. If you cannot provide the 'traditional' hay/straw/pine needles etc. then try cutting thin strips of paper [non-newsprint] and give some near their nest. they should start building a nest. Soon you will notice that the male will sit on the eggs most of the day. Make sure u have food/water handy for them. I think it's smart that you are thinking ahead about another cage, but it will still be a while before you need to seperate them, but good advance planning. Also, personally I try to keep egg contact to a minimum, that way reducing chances of abandonment. I'm so happy for you Sundar, you just started recently, and now soon hopefully you will have a family. Eggs [IF fertile..] should hatch in about 19~21 days. Sometimes takes a bit longer. I wish you and your pigeons a happy n healthy new year. Peace


----------



## sundar1986 (Nov 5, 2009)

thanks warren ... shall i keep one more nest bowl inside the box now and provide them hays ...or no need of second nest bowl


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

Sundar,
No need of 2nd nest bowl yet. Since they just layed 1st pair, probably will not lay till these hatch. It's good u can provide straw, it's fun to see them build a nest. I liked your 1st pics, try to post some new ones. Everyday of the next ~20 days is a big waiting game, but hopefully at the end u get an awesome gift. Good luck  Peace.


----------



## sundar1986 (Nov 5, 2009)

do they build nest even after laying eggs...sorry to ask may i know the fun part in it...please tell me yaar as i go only in the evening at 7 ...


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

Sundar,
Yes, I think they build a nest till they are satisfied. What I meant by 'fun', is that, I find it cool when they take the straw and build. Even if you only go after 7, your pigeons must feel secure, otherwise they would not lay eggs, so congrats


----------



## sundar1986 (Nov 5, 2009)

hey warren ....u r really great...as u told i spread more hays near the box and also few pieces of paper after reaching at 7....what an immediate response within 5 mins ..ya it was really fun watching it...


----------

